# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Grupo Hochschild apuesta por la cría de paiches en región San Martín

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Desde 2006, en Yurimaguas*  _Se trata de un pez autóctono de la Amazonía, con buen potencial de crianza gracias a sus características organolépticas y a su carne rendidora. En 2009 se vendió a Polonia y Japón con fines ornamentales. No obstante, está en una lista de especies en extinción._   *Agraria.pe.-* Hace cuatro años el Grupo Hochschild SAC apuesta por la crianza de paiches en Yurimaguas, región San Martín. Lo hace a través de Acuícola Los Paiches SAC, una empresa que nació como un proyecto de responsabilidad social de dicho consorcio y que actualmente se encarga del manejo de la producción. 
Hemos logrado reproducir al paiche en cautiverio, principal reto en el manejo de la especie, lo cual permite generar una producción sostenida, señaló un representante de Acuícola Los Paiches SAC, quien solicitó no publicar su nombre. 
Hasta noviembre del año pasado el proyecto había producido más de 30 mil alevinos (paiches bebés), informó Eduardo Hochschild, presidente del grupo Hochschild, según publicó El Comercio a fines de ese mes. Actualmente, se desarrolla la fase comercial del proyecto, al tiempo que se establece contactos con diversos países, con el objetivo de exportación, informó la fuente.  *El valor de su carne* 
El paiche es una especie de rápido crecimiento: puede pesar hasta 10 Kg. en su primer año, explicó Leoncio Ruiz, catedrático de la Facultad de Pesquería de la Universidad Agraria La Molina. Un paiche adulto puede medir más de 2 metros y pesar un promedio de 100 Kg. 
Se debe criar en estanques de agua de buena calidad, bajo controles regulados, y acepta alimento balanceado agregó el experto. 
En su estado juvenil se cría en estanques de tierra; cuando es alevino, se usan estanques de cemento, mayólica o acuarios, describió Ruiz. Actualmente, la crianza del paiche se realiza, principalmente, en las cercanías de la carretera Iquitos-Nauta y en la carretera Federico Basadre en Pucallpa. 
Destacó además, que se trata de un pez de aguas calientes cuya respiración es aérea, por lo que puede sobrevivir en aguas desoxigenadas. Pero lo que lo hace más atractivo para su crianza es que su carne casi no tiene espinas. Las que tiene son grandes y fáciles de separar del filete. El rendimiento de su carne es del 57%, resaltó. 
Ruiz indicó que si bien su desarrollo a mediana escala comenzó en los años 90, su crianza todavía es limitada. Es necesario destacar que el factor que ha impedido un mayor desarrollo del cultivo de esta especie es la escasa provisión de alevinos. 
Es que el paiche alcanza su madurez sexual a los cuatro o cinco años, impidiendo que su reproducción natural sea sostenida, agregó el representante de Acuícola.  *Fresco, seco salado o para decoración* 
El mercado del paiche es básicamente local. Tanto en San Martín como en Loreto y Pucallpa se lo consume fresco o como seco salado. Su potencial de exportación está orientado hacia Europa y Japón, donde lo solicitan de la segunda forma. El paiche se ha comparado en el mercado internacional como un producto similar o mejor al bacalao de los países escandinavos por sus características organolépticas y valor nutricional, explicó. 
Pero no sólo piden seco salado. También lo demandan como objeto decorativo. En el 2009, se exportó paiche con fines ornamentales a Polonia (34 Kg.) y a Japón (557 Kg.) con ventas que alcanzaron los US$ 250 y US$ 500, respectivamente, según información de Aduanas. Las exportaciones a Polonia las realizó la empresa Riverland Aquatics SAC. En el caso de Japón, las ventas las realizó un particular.  *Preservar la especie* 
Uno de los objetivos de Acuícola Los Paiches SAC es ante todo recuperar la especie, explicó su representante. 
Al respecto, Ruiz señaló que el paiche ha sido incluido en el Convenio Internacional de Trafico de Especies Silvestres (CITES). La finalidad de este Convenio internacional es velar porque el comercio internacional de especímenes de animales y plantas silvestres no constituye una amenaza para su supervivencia, según indica la página web oficial del Convenio. (www.cites.org) 
Por ello, el paiche debe ser comercializado y capturado bajo determinadas condiciones establecidas por ese acuerdo El caso de su venta con fines decorativos tiene sus aristas. La venta como especie ornamental es un comercio con larga data, junto a otras especies ornamentales nativas, explicó el experto de la universidad Agraria.Temas similares: Artículo: Región San Martín proyecta duplicar productividad agraria Artículo: Grupo Hochschild ya exporta paiche al mercado europeo Artículo: Palmas del Espino ejecutará dos proyectos de apoyo a palmicultores en región San Martín Región Áncash conforma grupo técnico para enfrentar efectos del cambio climático Afirman que San Martín podría ser la primera región productora del biodiésel en el Perú

----------


## omori

Sr. Cilloniz, mi cuñado tiene un terreno en el Km 80 de la carretera Federico Basadre, me gustaria saber donde puedo obtener informacion tecnica sobre esta actividad o asesoria para iniciar esta crianza.
Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Sr. Cilloniz, mi cuñado tiene un terreno en el Km 80 de la carretera Federico Basadre, me gustaria saber donde puedo obtener informacion tecnica sobre esta actividad o asesoria para iniciar esta crianza.
> Gracias

 Hola omori: 
Te soy sincero; ni idea  :Confused: . Pero supongo que podrías intentar ubicando a los del *Grupo Hochschild SAC* o a los de *Acuícola Los Paiches SAC*, que son las empresas que menciona el artículo. Trata de conseguir los datos por Internet, y si no los consigues, yo puedo tratar de averiguarte con los periodistas que hicieron la nota los datos de contacto de dichas empresas para que converses con ellos, que seguramente sabrán orientarte mejor que yo. 
Lo que sí te puedo recomendar -porque soy el administrador del foro y sé las ventajas que ofrece- es que solicites dicha información aquí mismo en AgroFórum.pe, creando un nuevo tema propio donde nos expliques tus planes, tus dudas, etc; para ver si otros usuarios te pueden ayudar, o para ver si consigues algún dato o contacto que te ayude a llevar a cabo tu plan de negocio. 
Creando un nuevo tema (propio), y poniéndole un título adecuado, tu mensaje automáticamente estará en los buscadores de Internet; lo que probablemente te facilitaría conseguir respuestas de personas interesadas en tu mensaje. Tal vez, por tratarse de un tema algo rebuscado, no consigas respuestas inmediatas, pero nada se pierde intentándolo. 
Creo que hay muy poca información al respecto, y creo que el foro es una buena herramienta para empezar a aclarar tus dudas sobre el tema y para buscar nuevos contactos que puedan estar interesados en intercambiar información. 
Esa es mi recomendación; y me avisas si pudiste comunicarte con dichas empresas para ver si necesitas que te consiga los datos de contacto con los periodistas de Agraria.pe. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------


## omori

Amigo Cilloniz, segui tus consejos y encontre los telefonos de "Acuicola los paiches"  y tambien la web de otra empresa que se llama: amazone.com.pe, a ellos les mande un correo, espero tener alguna respuesta. Estoy planeando viajar a Pucallpa la proxima semana por razones de trabajo y aprovechare en indagar un poco mas sobre este tema. 
Gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Amigo Cilloniz, segui tus consejos y encontre los telefonos de "Acuicola los paiches" y tambien la web de otra empresa que se llama: amazone.com.pe, a ellos les mande un correo, espero tener alguna respuesta. Estoy planeando viajar a Pucallpa la proxima semana por razones de trabajo y aprovechare en indagar un poco mas sobre este tema. 
> Gracias.

 Hola omori: 
Qué bueno que hayas conseguido los datos de dichas empresas; y yo también espero que consigas alguna respuesta útil para tus intereses. 
Ahora permíteme seguir aconsejándote un poco, para ver si el foro se convierte en una herramienta útil para ti. Lo ideal -para ti y para el foro también- es que nos cuentes los avances o la información que vayas consiguiendo. Por ejemplo, sería bueno saber qué información obtuviste de las empresas que has contactado -en caso te contesten-. Si no te contestan, no te desanimes y trata de buscar ayuda aquí en el foro, que al menos yo trataré de hacer lo que esté al alcance de mis posibilidades. 
Y te recomiendo esto, porque si publicas tus avances, seguramente habrán varias personas siguiendo tu tema para ver cómo evoluciona tu plan de negocio; lo cual es bueno para el foro (porque agregas contenido y generas interés) y bueno para ti (porque es probable que consigas contactos o interesados que podrían colaborar o hasta asociarse contigo). 
Uno de los objetivos de AgroFórum.pe es ayudar a nuestros usuarios a concretar negocios, y sería un gusto para nosotros ver cómo tú llevas a cabo un proyecto de principio a fin, compartiéndolo con nosotros. Así, habríamos colaborado mutuamente a alcanzar los objetivos de ambos... Esa es la idea de este foro, así que espero se dé algún día. 
Saludos, buena suerte, y no dejes de compartir con los demás usuarios del foro los avances que consigas con respecto a este novedoso plan de negocio acuícola, que estoy seguro tendrá varios seguidores. 
PD: Tal vez deberías pensar en crear un nuevo tema -propio-, con un título más enfocado a lo que es tu proyecto. Además, trataré de orientarte para que le saques el mejor provecho a esta herramienta informática... ¡Suerte otra vez!  :Wink:

----------


## chal.nikkal

Lo que sí te puedo recomendar -porque soy el administrador del foro y sé las ventajas que ofrece- es que solicites dicha información aquí mismo en AgroFórum.pe, creando un nuevo tema propio donde nos expliques tus planes, tus dudas, etc; para ver si otros usuarios te pueden ayudar, o para ver si consigues algún dato o contacto que te ayude a llevar a cabo tu plan de negocio. Creando un nuevo tema (propio), y poniéndole un título adecuado, tu mensaje automáticamente estará en los buscadores de Internet; lo que probablemente te facilitaría conseguir respuestas de personas interesadas en tu mensaje. Tal vez, por tratarse de un tema algo rebuscado, no consigas respuestas inmediatas, pero nada se pierde intentándolo.??

----------

